# Supertrive Question



## Kindbud (May 20, 2006)

Whats up got some ST today. You can use 
it with just plane water? And that stuff smells 
Harsh!! Any coments on SuperTrive?


----------



## Mutt (May 20, 2006)

Superthrive is an additive. IT IS NOT A FERT.

I use it for veg. growth only. NOT FLOWER. It (IMHO) great for transplanting and injured plants. Follow the directions on the bottle.


----------



## Kindbud (May 20, 2006)

Thanks! Mutt I never said it was a 
Fert did I? So only use it durring Veg 
Ok got ya.....That stuff smells harsh 
is it suppost to? Thank Mutt peace


----------



## Mutt (May 20, 2006)

No I didn't think you did. I just make it a standard reply when Superthrive is mentioned. A lot of people don't realize its an additive. So better to say it than not for the others. 

Yes, Harsh isn't the word for that stuff. Down right RANK. Is what comes into my mind. hahahahahah


----------



## Kindbud (May 20, 2006)

LOL yeah worse then deer 
piss?? I dont know? They are 
pretty close LOL!! We should 
start a post nastys! smelling!  
Stuff ever lol Peace


----------



## skunk (May 20, 2006)

i have not had any problems with the use of superthrive . but talk about stanky go stick your nose down a bottle of fish emulsions . even after dilution with water its stinky.


----------



## GanjaGuru (May 21, 2006)

Superthrive and Thrive Alive (which I prefer) is mainly horticultural vitamin B-1.
Superthrive adds "secret hormones"; I don't use it because I want to know what's going into my plants.
I also don't like Superthrive because the label makes you think it's the only nutrient you need and I had several dozen plants that suffered when I tried to use just Superthive.
Thrive Alive lists all their ingredients, and is usually cheaper.

Vitamin B-1 encourages root growth and has a few other benefits, but your plants can do just fine without it.
I only use Thrive Alive when transplanting.


----------

